
Life's Irreducible Structure [pdf] - t_serpico
https://www.informationphilosopher.com/solutions/scientists/polanyi/Polanyi_Life_Structures.pdf
======
vicster
From ideas presented in the paper, it seems as one ascends up the hierarchies
of (engineered?) sets of boundary conditions each irreducible to the preceding
and also indeterminate to the next so as to be a vehicle of conveying
information and potential energy required for greater advancement, that a
"from" perspective is necessary to understanding the "at" details; thus a
teleological interpretation of existence is assumed by existence.

------
vicster
Very well written and reasoned paper. Thanks for sharing t_serpico!

